# Is it worth it?



## DanSeio87 (Apr 20, 2016)

Greetings  First time poster here.
I need a bit of advice. I've got an offer to buy either 101 pcs (8lb) of amd athlon 64/sempron cpus or 206 pcs (also 8lb) intel p4/celeron. The cpus are weighted together with their heatsinks. The price is around $50 for either of the lot. 
I wonder if it's worth the investment and effort to recover gold from them. I'm a begginer in escrapping, though overally I'm accustomed to the processes it requires. That's a kind of my hobby.
Anyway, I wonder if profit of at least $20-30 is possible, considering that recovery would go smoothly and I would not lose much of values during the process. Otherwise it doesn't feel worth the trouble to me.
What would you say guys? Take it or leave it? 

Kind regards.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 20, 2016)

Greetings DanSeio87 and welcome to the vast forum of knowledge on Precious Metals, PMs.
You say you are a beginner so to answer your question, Leave it. Start reading here from the welcome screen which will guide you into very in depth learning everything you could possibly imagine. Including but far from limited to expected yields for beginners and seasoned vets and why there is such a huge difference.

Even just to learn, that material is probably very difficult to us as starting material. Let alone we try to not pay for material unless you know exactly how much cost/profit there is and what's a fair price.

Hope this helps and good luck. Post as you need help and some one here, if not many will help as long as you do your homework here and read.

B.S.
... You can't drive drive until you can reach the pedals...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 20, 2016)

Most of the larger buyers pay $3.50-4.00 per pound for those. And the seller is wanting $6.25 per pound. Even if you were some what experienced at this I would suggest you pass on this sale.


----------



## DanSeio87 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for warm welcoming 

I'm a bit confused about the prices right now, as I see that on US ebay the prices for 1lb of those kind of cpus stand at nearly double the price I was asked for.
Anyway, I might give it a shot, after all. Also by the begginer I meant that I don't have much experiene, but I already tried recovering gold from the scrap with AP and ACl. Thought no large amounts of material were involved, basically just a test run. But of course I will keep reading and learning, so I could at least try my best at getting maximum yield  Besides, if I don't try, I won't learn, right? 

Best regards.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 20, 2016)

DanSeio87 said:


> Thanks for warm welcoming
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the prices right now, as I see that on US ebay the prices for 1lb of those kind of cpus stand at nearly double the price I was asked for.
> Anyway, I might give it a shot, after all. Also by the begginer I meant that I don't have much experiene, but I already tried recovering gold from the scrap with AP and ACl. Thought no large amounts of material were involved, basically just a test run. But of course I will keep reading and learning, so I could at least try my best at getting maximum yield  Besides, if I don't try, I won't learn, right?
> ...



Ebay is the wrong place to be looking for price comparisons for buying this type of material. They are way over inflated most of the time.


----------



## DanSeio87 (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, I've passed on the previous offer. But I came across some mix of ceramics and fibre cpus. Supposedly it's 2lb in total. The price stands at $65

I don't know exactly what's in there, though I probably could determine this with a little search. For now I only got the picture which I'm attaching. So, once again, what do you guys think? How does it look? Is it worth it? :roll:

Btw, I've read that the AMD K5 alone should contain nearly 0,3-0,4g of gold, but I've seen pictures of them being gold capped. This one on the picture obviously isn't of the same kind... :roll:


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 21, 2016)

I start to sound like a parrot. 
You may get 65$ out of that lot if sold to collectors, maybe some more. Maybe.
You would not get your money back if you try to recover gold from this lot.

Being new member you probably did not read this thread
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=15104
which does have a file there to download, it may help you to do some math in future if you will want to buy something.


----------



## ettran (Apr 21, 2016)

DanSeio87 said:


> Well, I've passed on the previous offer. But I came across some mix of ceramics and fibre cpus. Supposedly it's 2lb in total. The price stands at $65
> 
> I don't know exactly what's in there, though I probably could determine this with a little search. For now I only got the picture which I'm attaching. So, once again, what do you guys think? How does it look? Is it worth it? :roll:
> 
> Btw, I've read that the AMD K5 alone should contain nearly 0,3-0,4g of gold, but I've seen pictures of them being gold capped. This one on the picture obviously isn't of the same kind... :roll:


hi, more than half of that stuff is junk . go after gold fingers recovery first to learn the ropes of recovery and read,ed.


----------

